# Happy St. Patrick's Day!



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't got a lick of Irish nor Scot in me. Well, maybe Spiritually I have a lot of Scot. I just have a tad bit of English (which ought to make your Irish hair curl), German, Dutch, and bit of Cherokee. Wanna lock Horns? Just kidding! Happy St. Patrick's Day. St. Patrick Loved the Gospel.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 17, 2011)

Hooray for St. Patrick and corned beef!


----------



## discipulo (Mar 17, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I haven't got a lick of Irish nor Scot in me. Well, maybe Spiritually I have a lot of Scot. I just have a tad bit of English (which ought to make your Irish hair curl), German, Dutch, and bit of Cherokee. Wanna lock Horns? Just kidding! Happy St. Patrick's Day. St. Patrick Loved the Gospel.


 
Thank you brother. It's a blessing to see your faithfulness throughout the years encouraging all of us here on the PB.

It would be great to have a pint of Guiness with you today. 

Happy St. Patrick's


----------



## EverReforming (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not Irish, but happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 17, 2011)

discipulo said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't got a lick of Irish nor Scot in me. Well, maybe Spiritually I have a lot of Scot. I just have a tad bit of English (which ought to make your Irish hair curl), German, Dutch, and bit of Cherokee. Wanna lock Horns? Just kidding! Happy St. Patrick's Day. St. Patrick Loved the Gospel.
> ...


 
BTW, St. Patrick was English. LOL. 

No Pints for me any longer. But you can have one for me. I want to be an example for my kids. It only takes one time to screw it all up. And now my kids are getting up in those kind of years and I have imbibed a bit too much before. Call me a fuddy duddy. I don't believe it is sin to have a Pint or two or three. Have fun.


----------



## Quatchu (Mar 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;UociNQHztiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UociNQHztiY[/video]

I really don't know if I'am Irish as my last name is Clarke. Which can be Irish, Scottish, or English, the confusing thing is my family traces back to Wales, however Clarke is not very Welsh. I do love Irish Music though.


----------



## fishingpipe (Mar 17, 2011)

I asked my wife to marry me 16-years ago today. I'm glad she said yes. She rocks!

I have English and Irish ancestry. We named our three Labs Patrick, Brady, and Bailey. Tonight we'll dine on Rueben's to get a little corned beef in us. Tomorrow night we'll cook up a chunk of beef brisket and cabbage with imported Irish cheddar cheese. I'm guessing our coffees will find a bit of Bailey's Irish Cream in them tonight.

Really no significance in any of that other than we can find good deals on that type of food this time of year. And we love good food.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy Anniversary J.J.B.!

brother. Snyder, I do not have any Scot in me either, but Scotch is another story......


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that we should rename St. Patricks day church planting day! After he planted hundreds of churches.


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy St. Pat's Day! 
I'm Irish, Scottish and English, as well as some other things.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Mar 17, 2011)

fishingpipe said:


> I asked my wife to marry me 16-years ago today. I'm glad she said yes. She rocks!
> 
> I have English and Irish ancestry. We named our three Labs Patrick, Brady, and Bailey. Tonight we'll dine on Rueben's to get a little corned beef in us. Tomorrow night we'll cook up a chunk of beef brisket and cabbage with imported Irish cheddar cheese. I'm guessing our coffees will find a bit of Bailey's Irish Cream in them tonight.


 
Today is me and my wife's wedding anniversary. We've been married 4 years. By the way, my wife's name is Patricia. So, when we found out that March 17 is St. Patrick's day, I told her that we should call it Patricia's day. 

I'm Filipino and there's probably no Irish in me at all even though my mom's grandparents were Caucasians. However, I enjoy beer and I love corned beef. In fact, I just cooked corned beef for lunch today.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy St. Patricks Day to all!!! I intend to enjoy a few pints myself this evening, I'll have one for you too Randy!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh yeah... I forgot to mention I am also heavily Swedish. Thus the NORDIC end of things. LOL

Yeah, you can have mine Mikey. Have fun brother. You probably need it after a house full of kids.


----------



## Philip (Mar 17, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> BTW, St. Patrick was English. LOL.



Actually, he was a Briton (the English wouldn't invade for another seventy years) so we might say he was Welsh.

I wish I had something orange to wear today.


----------

